# Fitting lights to a wooden vivarium?



## Flossy2195 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 4ft wooden vivarium and it has 2 small cut outs at the back for wires. What basking lamps and UVB lamps are the best for bearded dragons and how do you install them into a wooden vivarium?
Thank you


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look 
Here and here for everything you need. You simple screw them all in to the roof.


----------



## Aaron Kayla (Jan 27, 2013)

i take the plug off the wire put wire threw the hole and wire plug back on after and then ... to pin lights up i use the plastic phone line wires tidy that you pin to scirting boards etc.


----------

